# 1968 rear fender gto emblem location and trunk lid



## Freightliner man (Jan 6, 2017)

We are repainting are family car. A 1968 GTO coupe. I would like to know the exact location of the two emblems. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Freightliner man said:


> We are repainting are family car. A 1968 GTO coupe. I would like to know the exact location of the two emblems. Any help would be appreciated.


 Hope this old photo of my '68 is helpful.


----------

